# Mladen Sekularac (the forgotten mav)



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/draft2002/profiles/mladen_sekularac.html

yeah it seems like everyone has forgotten about the mavs second round STEAL in the draft this year. Mladen Sekularac is a dope ballplayer that can play pg, sg, and sf. He kind of has a game like ginobilli and giricek combined. He's in the last year of his european contract and should give the mavs A MUCH NEEDED BACKUP IMPACT PLAYER AT THE 2/3 SPOT. He's 6 8 and is ONLY 21. *drools*


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

If he is anything like Ginobili I can't wait to see him play.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

He plays for Kinder Bologna this year and he was supposed to replace Ginobili, bt he has been a bust so far and he doesn't even start for his team. It doesn't look like a good pick for Dallas so far.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

the mavs got him with the 55th pick but he was predicted to be a first rounder. He's started for the past 4 years overseas. He's a good solid player. Heck there are ALOT OF FOREIGNERS that don't "start on their teams" and come over here and put up good numbers cause of THEIR FUNDAMENTALS


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

do you know when he is going to start playin for the mavs?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*hopefully hell be as good as rigaude*

:laugh: 
yall dont need any more guards how about some toughness downlow


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This season Mladen is playing with Virtus Bologna (the former team of Manu Ginobili, Marko Jaric and Antoine Rigadeau ).

Few time ago someone spock of Mladen as the "new Sasha Danilovic" ... maybe exaggerate, but it's however a very good prospect that must still learn ...



















Gretz


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

italian bball lover, you are the man you always have good info and you always include a picture :clap:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> italian bball lover, you are the man you always have good info and you always include a picture :clap:


Thanks, it's a pleasure for me take to you info from Italy  :yes:


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

hey italian bball lover, you wouldnt happen to have any videos of antoine of seklarac would you?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> hey italian bball lover, you wouldnt happen to have any videos of antoine of seklarac would you?


I've a post-game interview with Antoine (naturally in italian)

56k/isdn
http://telebasket.libero.it/video.asp?sottotipo=2&id=32137

ASDL
http://telebasket.libero.it/video.asp?sottotipo=36&id=32137

No video in action, sorry ... and no video of Mladen.

When I found one , I will post here


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

alright thanks man, keep up the good work


----------

